# double payment on illness benefit



## paddyjnr (11 Dec 2008)

My wife and I, both on illness benefit received double payments this week and I don't think we are entitled to it, what do I do next if it is the case?


----------



## Welfarite (11 Dec 2008)

They haver paid 'double week' as no payment will issue Xmas week.


----------



## tml (11 Dec 2008)

Think this is the annual "Christmas Bonus" from the SW, my mam got an extra weeks payment also (carers allowance)


----------



## Welfarite (11 Dec 2008)

tml said:


> Think this is the annual "Christmas Bonus" from the SW, my mam got an extra weeks payment also (carers allowance)


 

Only long-term payments (such as Carer's but not Illness Benefit) get 'Christmas bonus'.


----------



## tml (11 Dec 2008)

I stand corrected!!!


----------



## paddyjnr (11 Dec 2008)

Thanks for the speedy response folks


----------



## fobs (11 Dec 2008)

We were wondering the same thing! THanks for the info.


----------



## bond-007 (11 Dec 2008)

Not everyone got the double week this week, I assume some will get it next week.


----------



## gipimann (11 Dec 2008)

The double week payment on Illness Benefit varies depending on how long it has been in payment and how often certificates are sent in.


----------



## Mullhawk (11 Dec 2008)

is there any double payment due for jobseeker's benefit ??


----------



## gipimann (11 Dec 2008)

There will be a double payment during the week before Christmas.  Note that this isn't a bonus, just 2 weeks payment together to cover the week between Christmas and New Year.


----------

